# new log, wpf 2017



## psych

Ok in hypertrophy phase. I'm about 260...i know big. But same waist. Leg is gaining size again since i'm able to train it.  So getting ready to go deadlift and speed squat.


----------



## lycan Venom

What in the hell was that video haha.


----------



## squatster

What happens with the rod in your leg once you get huge huge?


----------



## psych

squatster said:


> What happens with the rod in your leg once you get huge huge?



It deals with it!
I'm judging a state meet tmrw and then lifting afterwards.

385 deadlift 3x5 speed
315 trapdeadlift 3x10 
lat rows 5x10
rows 4x10
abs

Kept it fast cause I had range time today(new 308) and date night with g/f.
MK677 from eliteprolabs coming in Monday. Will take 12.5mg in the am on empty stomach before eating. So I leaned out alot and am about 260lb cruising. Baby hulk right now.  I bloat bad but the last time I took this I was 260 right before the accident.  So I'm back where I started 

I go back to work full time next week. Also moving for job.  So I will be able to hammer diet more and old training partners are opening a new gym near where I'll be.  Saving pay and some stuff tucked away from accident buying a Dodge Challenger R/T.  So new life, new job, new place, new car.  Took two years to get back but I fought like hell and am taking my g/f with me to a new and better life.

Wish turbosa was still around cause he would be proud, could also help me pack and move LOL.


----------



## psych

lycan Venom said:


> What in the hell was that video haha.



///////


----------



## psych

meet went well....im drunk


----------



## psych

Sorry about the political thing, forgot about it.  Any way I'm so fuckin sore I can hardly move.  The reps from trap bar deadlifting is unreal.


----------



## psych

Chest day
bench(a partial then a paused full rep for 1) 4x8 (so its like 16 per set) 225
Incline prone 315 4x10
incline 225 4x12
seated press machine 140 4x10
pec dec 150 4x15

Good pump adding more weight next week.


----------



## psych

shoulders
hammer press 495 8/6/4
side flys 4x10
front raises 4x10
pull aparts 4x10
tricep pushes on rack 2x50

Bring on the water weight


----------



## psych

No deadlifts.
Lat pull down 8x12
single arm row 4x10
wide row 4x10
db row 125 3x8
reverse pec dec 4x15

Eating deep dish now.....


----------



## aon1

Fuck now I'm craving deep dish......back to the store .. grumble.. grumble...fuckn pizza.....lol


----------



## psych

aon1 said:


> Fuck now I'm craving deep dish......back to the store .. grumble.. grumble...fuckn pizza.....lol



Chicago deep dish! To all East coasters, your pizza is shit. :sniper:

No one to do shirt work with. So did 
5x5 225 plus grey band speed press
Hammer incline 495 with grey bands wrapped 4 times each side. 5x5

db curls 25# 4x15
superset
cable push down 50# 4x25

db curls 45 3x8

concentration curls 20 3x12

day drinking!


----------



## psych

,legs
de deads 405 pplus greyBand 8x1
extensions
curlins
light bar row


----------



## AnaSCI

I have been tied up this year with a lot going on so apologies if this was asked in your last prep thread:

How did healing from the car accident go and will you be competing again this year or going into 2018?


----------



## psych

AnaSCI said:


> I have been tied up this year with a lot going on so apologies if this was asked in your last prep thread:
> 
> How did healing from the car accident go and will you be competing again this year or going into 2018?



Awesome and yes and yes. Worlds if my new job will let me and going to a new gym Monday. Turbosa would of loved this new place.  

Chest day
bench(a partial then a paused full rep for 1) 4x8 (so its like 16 per set) 245
Incline prone 335 4x10  10/10/8/0
incline 225 4x12 12/12/6/0
seated press machine 140 4x10 did 100
pec dec 150 4x15 did 100

very tired but went up in weight and got all this shit done in 45 minutes.


----------



## Fitraver

What does incline prone mean???


----------



## psych

Fitraver said:


> What does incline prone mean???



Incline bench press with eithe r a bar that lets me hold it prone (palms in) or a hammer plate loaded machine that lets me bench inclined with my hands prone


----------



## AR-15

Hey good luck Psych with the new life thing. Truly hope it all works out for you. Your threads and some particular posts have helped me through some shit so hopefully Karma returns the favor to you....AR....


----------



## psych

ar-15 you are a moppy fuck when you cut weight lol! Love ya brah

Did shoulders on thrusday

Today did deadlifts 385 3x5
stiff legs 135 3x12
easy work and some back machines.


----------



## psych

work was crazy!!!

de bench red band 315 bar weight 8x3
Hammer incline 515 with grey bands wrapped 4 times each side. 5x5 but did 5/5/5/0/0 it's fuckin heavy lol!!!

db curls 30# 4x15
superset
cable push down 50# 4x25

db curls 45 3x8

concentration curls 20 3x12


----------



## Sully

psych said:


> It deals with it!
> I'm judging a state meet tmrw and then lifting afterwards.
> 
> 385 deadlift 3x5 speed
> 315 trapdeadlift 3x10
> lat rows 5x10
> rows 4x10
> abs
> 
> Kept it fast cause I had range time today(new 308) and date night with g/f.
> MK677 from eliteprolabs coming in Monday. Will take 12.5mg in the am on empty stomach before eating. So I leaned out alot and am about 260lb cruising. Baby hulk right now.  I bloat bad but the last time I took this I was 260 right before the accident.  So I'm back where I started
> 
> I go back to work full time next week. Also moving for job.  So I will be able to hammer diet more and old training partners are opening a new gym near where I'll be.  Saving pay and some stuff tucked away from accident buying a Dodge Challenger R/T.  So new life, new job, new place, new car.  Took two years to get back but I fought like hell and am taking my g/f with me to a new and better life.
> 
> Wish turbosa was still around cause he would be proud, could also help me pack and move LOL.



What are lat rows? 

Glad to hear you're getting back to full speed. Good luck with everything, hope you get to read it up at World's.


----------



## psych

lat rows are bent over rows or barbell lateral rows


----------



## psych

did legs at new gym...hot


----------



## AR-15

Your right Psych. Let's try this. I hope your asshole grows shut and you explode like the big piece of shit you are!!!! LMAO! Better? Even though I'm just joking I do feel better than I did trying to be nice. Thanks big guy! ....AR....


----------



## psych

Chest day
bench(a partial then a paused full rep for 1) 4x8 (so its like 16 per set) 245 8/8/8/6

Incline prone 335 4x10 10/10/10/6
incline 245 4x12 12/12/8/0
seated press machine 140 4x10 i fuckin forgot this!!!!!!!
pec dec 150 4x15 

pumped like a boner on a porn set


----------



## psych

DEADLIFT 
405 2X5
BACK SHIT
going to my g/f who i havnt seen in 2 weeks, eatin and fuckin. Fuck that workout LOL
Hitting big bench tomorrow


----------



## psych

multiply bench shirt to  3 BOARD 655 3x3
hammer incline 515 plus grey bands wrapped 4 times.
tricep and bicep melody.
Wrapped it up, i'm fried and gonna nap before mayweather party


----------



## psych

Chest day
bench(a partial then a paused full rep for 1) 4x8 (so its like 16 per set) 245 8/8/8/8 *go up in weight  next week

Incline prone 335 4x10 10/10/10/10 *
incline 245 4x12 12/12/12/12 *
seated press machine 4x10 100 , very tired after hitting all my reps
pec dec 150 4x15 

DONE....

went and got a massage on my day off from work and went to the range.

I want eveyrone to see how I moved up i weight week by week only if my reps hit the target. By doing this it makes sure i'm in good enough shape to kick it up.


----------



## aon1

Hey psych just out of curiosity what is a fair dead ,squat,ect for just a normal body builder ,I'm not talking competitive power lifters like you just where should a guy trying to do what I'm doing be realisticly?  I know body building has nothing to do with how much I can lift but my competitive nature still has me wanting to be at least where I should be or a little better if that makes sense.


----------



## psych

pm sent


----------



## psych

deadlift day was friday did 425 2x5 no belt, and then a BACK ROUTINE

today 675 to a 2 board for singles, didnt eat alot so i was tired
then did an arm workout.

Day off so beer and vapor


----------



## psych

Chest day
bench(a partial then a paused full rep for 1) 4x8 (so its like 16 per set) 
275 8/8/6/6

close grip 225 10/10/10/10
incline free bar 135 4x12 12/12/12/12
db press 80s 10/10/10/10
cable cross overs 100  4x15


----------



## psych

LOL

[ame]https://youtu.be/HbcKHYw_A2U[/ame]


----------



## psych

did shoulders
hammer military 405 4x8
side flys 50's 4x12
front raises prone 15 4x12-15 hold at the top
face pulls the stack 4x15
enjoying day off....


----------



## psych

bench 235x5x10 speed
pin press/floor press three showing on the bottom 315 plus orange mini 2x3
35 db curk 4x15
1 arm push done 50 4x15-25
home and eating long day at work.


----------



## psych

New job is insane!
bench 275 (partial then a full rep is 1)
8/8/7/6
weird hamer press standing incline thing 70 a side 10/10/10/10
close grip floor press 225 4x10
db prone press 80's 12/12/12/12
cannon ball cross overs 60 4x15
super set
20 coconut handle swat back 4x10

new gym is a real power house with all sorts of crazy handles and shit for machines and cables......


----------



## aon1

psych said:


> New job is insane!
> bench 275 (partial then a full rep is 1)
> 8/8/7/6
> weird hamer press standing incline thing 70 a side 10/10/10/10
> close grip floor press 225 4x10
> db prone press 80's 12/12/12/12
> cannon ball cross overs 60 4x15
> super set
> 20 coconut handle swat back 4x10
> 
> new gym is a real power house with all sorts of crazy handles and shit for machines and cables......






Sounds like th new job and gym are going good ,since cranking up the tren everything in my day seems to piss me off reading some positive shit in your life is a good balance out......keep Killin that shit


----------



## psych

Back
dead lift 2x5
stiff legs 3x5
bar row 4x10
lat pull down 2x10 4x8
low pulley row 4x10
tbar row 4x12
shrugs with farmer walk 4x25-15
band pull aparts 4x15

EATING HUGE!


----------



## psych

Speed bench warm up to 405 raw for 3 fast reps
shirt
Bench multiply 605x2 to a 2 board
incline hammer strength 585 plus GREY BAND 5x5
dumbell curls 30 4x15 super set 1 arm cable pull downs 50 2x20
bar curl 4x10-12 super set push downs 4x10-12
easy hammer curls with this chain fuckin thing..its weird 4x12

Back in full swing now the entire routine will flip now. Workin on numbers with coach.


----------



## psych

Squat machine
45 3x10 its like a front squat and it helps keep my leg from getting fucked
de pull 405 plus grey 8x1
rack pull with shrug 495 3x3
135 bar shrug 4x20n super set with hamstrings 4x10

any peptide sites that arent scams? Anyone want to contribute?....


----------



## psych

:action-smiley-055: Thanks for posting dicklheads!

Chest day
bench(a partial then a paused full rep for 1) 4x8 275 8/8/8/6

Incline prone 365 4x10 10/10/10/6
incline 275 4x12 10/10/8/10 forgot to go to 12.....
seated press machine 110 4x10 i didnt do this LOL too tired
pec dec 150 4x15 easy

well didnt lose alot of strength from stopping mk.  Foot healing had dr app. still broke in metatarsal but thanks to the nerve damage i cant feel it.  Bodies changing into comp mod....body looks good but i'm just always tired and sore


----------



## squatster

psych said:


> Squat machine
> 45 3x10 its like a front squat and it helps keep my leg from getting fucked
> de pull 405 plus grey 8x1
> rack pull with shrug 495 3x3
> 135 bar shrug 4x20n super set with hamstrings 4x10
> 
> any peptide sites that arent scams? Anyone want to contribute?....



I am looking for the same thing
A good peptide site
I need some MK-677 and some MT-2
theMK would help you recover big time
I gained a lot of weight on it thow


----------



## psych

Couldnt do back had to go check out apartment

Worked today so got out and dashed to do gym.

Couldnt do shirt work. Its gonna be hard woth work to find time to train shirt cause i need spotters.  So It will either be at the new gym or the one in chicago depending on schedule.

Floor Pin press 405 plus orange short bands at bottom. 3x5 
then an arm work out.

There is a thread on here with a guy doing a jm press on an incline in a smith machine. Thats gonna be my new heavy tricep at the new gym. Cause what i use to do at the chicago one i cant do at the new one. So that solves my one problem!!


----------



## psych

Couldnt do squat workout g/f had to gointo surgery for appendix. I drove out to see her and take of my lil mexican baby doll, LOVE YA BABE!

Today was bench day.
worked up to 405 easy raw
shirt single ply , 585 3x3 to a 3 board
315x5 swiss bar incline
225 jammer press 3 sets of 8-10
some flys and yelled at young guys.......


----------



## psych

when the tren kicks in....:devil-smiley-029:
[ame]https://youtu.be/DzXVMjsZloE[/ame]


----------



## aon1

Gotta love/hate tren....


----------



## psych

i did a back day that was all pump shit. my foot is swollen from walking all day.  One of the effects of my leg, but its liveable. Wsnt gonna deadlift, 5th meta tarsal still healing.

Did heAVY INCLINE SMITH jm press 225 plus double over reds on the side 3x5. This was heavy but more like the band incline i do at other gym.

db curls 4x15 super set twisting 1 arm cable push curl 4x20
curls ss with rop
plate curls ss rope shit and holds

eating non stop now.


----------



## Fitraver

Bro I feel like all I’m doing is eating too. My metabolism must be fuckin insane right now!


----------



## psych

shit bro i bet!


----------



## psych

SORRY FOR not updating more but with moving and workin 7 days straight I dont hacve time for much. I did a bench workout wednesday and skipped back today. Just ate and slept......
big bench tmrw


----------



## aon1

psych said:


> SORRY FOR not updating more but with moving and workin 7 days straight I dont hacve time for much. I did a bench workout wednesday and skipped back today. Just ate and slept......
> big bench tmrw



No exceptions ...you can sleep when your dead get in the gym.......lol


----------



## psych

aon1 said:


> No exceptions ...you can sleep when your dead get in the gym.......lol



Died twice already....not that bad.
worked up to 405x5 raw on bench 
625 2x3 to a 3 board
585 incline machine with grey bands 4x around
arm workout

Went to range to get ready for my first USPSA match :sniper:


----------



## psych

bench 405 raw
shirt worked up to 645 2x2 to a 3 board
405 prone incline 5x10
incline bench 315 4x12
db bench elbows in 110 dumbbells 4x15
flys pec dec 4x20

tired......


----------



## psych

[ame]https://youtu.be/9rSBmOgpcDE[/ame]


----------



## psych

sup..


----------



## psych

i aint done shit but light pump workouts. getting use to the move and driving to diofferent gyms suck. did a back workout now off to work. will start updating more that i have wifi in new place .


----------



## psych

Holy shit!
Ok so training is going good. Been squatting!
Work is nuts....psych joke
March meet set, canceled worlds. I was stressing over work hard to eat. Now were all cool and i'm just slammin food at work. We have an awesome cafeteria.

Also friends that say shit behind your back are fags. Say it to my face bro...


----------



## squatster

I hate when people talk behind my back.  I have always made it a policy that off I can't say it to there face I won't say it at all. 
Confront them man - they'll probably pee them selves


----------



## psych

squatster said:


> I hate when people talk behind my back.  I have always made it a policy that off I can't say it to there face I won't say it at all.
> Confront them man - they'll probably pee them selves



Well its a powerlifting legend...so cant really start shit. naoC dE 

Bench day
315 4x10
swiss bar incline 225 4x10
swiss bar close grip 135 4x10
pec deck 4x20

Back at it now :headbang:


----------



## psych

BACK
stiff legs double over grip, no straps....225 off 6 inch block 3x10
(back pump like a MOTHER FUCKER)
lat bar pull down 160 5x10
low pulley 100 5x10
reverse grip low row machine 4x12
rope face pulls 110 4x12-15

Pump that back up got this done in 45 minutes. sweatin like a hooker in church.


----------



## psych

Bench
did 405 raw
then shirt single ply 3board 585 3x3
tricep push down 4x20
bicep curls 4x15
single arm push down 4x12
bar curls 4x10-8
lat pull down feeder 5x15-20


----------



## squatster

Sorry to ask man what is 3 board?
Not asking for me
Just
Ummm
Asking for all the people out there saying whatttt?


----------



## psych

this pic is a 3 board. I use 3 and work my way down over time. Boards are a great way to train under heavy weight and not tear your pec or over stretch your shirt.  Also helps with the process of the bones getting use to heavy weights and the cns not to fry out.


----------



## psych

This is multiply, a shirt with more layers. Its hard to control and it requires more back to pull it down to my chest. As of my last tear my best raw bench is 485 

https://www.instagram.com/p/BXOg-oQDUek/?taken-by=lancesgym


----------



## squatster

Dammm man


----------



## squatster

We need to design something to make that a lot safer- the board looks like a great way to gery a Barrett in the face
You mention the cns bout getting fried out - what is cns
So sorry 
I would have loved to work out in a power gym when younger.  The stuff you do id's ado cool
I a.m. junk now from my younger years


----------



## psych

central nervous system  cns


----------



## psych

OK monday
squat body weight to box.
405 plus grey band speed pulls.
315 stiff legs 3x12
leg machines.

Tuesday
bench 335 3x10
incline swiss bar 225 4x10
close grips
flys 4x20
very tired....


----------



## psych

what happened to the adult section!?!?


----------



## txpipeliner88

What the hell is this^^^^^ 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## squatster

txpipeliner88 said:


> What the hell is this^^^^^
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Psych- not sure if you saw it this am
We had a spammer hit 5 posts
They only hit popular posts


----------



## Concreteguy

Reading through all your lifts...........

Good God, you have retard strength. Have you gotten any training related injuries?


----------



## psych

Concreteguy said:


> Reading through all your lifts...........
> 
> Good God, you have retard strength. Have you gotten any training related injuries?



Thanks man! Yeah I've torn both pecs, broke ribs, snap my left foor 5th metatarsal....still broke. But its on my bad leg so I cant really feel it. The size I put on i use a CPAP machine to sleep. I've torn muscle in my palm deadlifting 726. And I've broken teeth (molars) squatting heavy.

Shoulder day
Standing log press 225 4x10
standing side flys 45lb dumbbells 4x12-15
cable face pulls 120 4x20
standing front raises 15 4x12-10 1 second hold at the top


----------



## psych

Diana Bastet Metal Bellydance. Sepultura "Ratamahatta" - YouTube







makes me happy


----------



## Concreteguy

psych said:


> Thanks man!* Yeah I've torn both pecs, broke ribs, snap my left foor 5th metatarsal....still broke. But its on my bad leg so I cant really feel it. The size I put on i use a CPAP machine to sleep. I've torn muscle in my palm deadlifting 726. And I've broken teeth (molars) squatting heavy.*



So nothing serious hu?       ROFLMAO


----------



## aon1

psych said:


> Diana Bastet Metal Bellydance. Sepultura "Ratamahatta" - YouTube
> 
> makes me happy



Hot chubby metal girl who could ask for more


----------



## psych

Back day
deadlift hex bar speed pulls 225 3x5
(going easy cause my foot is still broke.)
Lat down-150 4x12
Low row machine 45x15,90x2x10,135x4x5
Prone fat bar pull down 100 4x10-12
Gripper 200lbs per hand 2x20

Dealing with stomach issues so ate when i got home and took a NAP. gRIPP TRAINING MAKES IT HARD TO TYPE...


----------



## psych

No spotters today..........
So long day at work, patients are violent as usual and I'm drowning in suicides.
The ward needs new admittance policy.

Did an armworkout.fuck it going to go get sushi.

WHERE IS THE PORN SECTION


----------



## psych

Ok
Bench 345 3x10
did shirt warm up and went to 675 1x1 to a 3 board.
Had some shit to do so got in and got the fuck out.


----------



## psych

Got to send my shirt in to get fixed.....minor tear and runner in a corner of my chest plate.

Ok so wednesday is deep tissue work day. Been doin this for a year. I have a personal masseuse. She does deep tissue and works on my leg/foot. Works my pecs and arms. If youre having pain and staying tight GO GET WORKED ON!!!

Im also sick and tired of these fuckin kids with their Goddamn foam rollers. You don't need to foam roll before you lift.....you have no muscle!
They have problems cause their form is shit and they do dumb fuckin exercises. Put some muscle on and work on your endurance. 

YOU ARE NOT BULKING YOU ARE JUST FAT!!!!!


----------



## psych

Did shoulders
local workout at apartment gym
gf had spin class and figure practice so i'm watchin the dog.

side flys 15dbx20 25dbx20 35db 4x15
front raise and hold for 3 seconds 10db 4x12-15
face pulls with lat bar 3 second holds 50 

Alot of people ask me why the holds when i do shoulders. Well if you look at the Russian lifters no one has rotator cuff problems. THE REASON IS.............................people bench like retarded bodybuilders. Keep your elbows tucked! You dont do push ups like that why the fuck would you bench with your elbows out. The holds build up the muscles in the upper back and endurance in the delts to hold good form with heavy fuckin weight. 

Keep it classy


----------



## psych

deadlift with beam bar. 315 plus orange band 3x5
it was easy but i had my ass sweating

lat pulldown 200 4x5
row and hold on tbar 225 4x12-15
low row machine 90 5x10
leg press at deadlift height 200 4x15
grip work.....

I'm eating whoppers from the king and got a subway for later! Still getting lean and big, take a note Concrete!!!!


----------



## psych

got the flu and fucked up from heavy back day....abs really sore


----------



## Concreteguy

You too? Don't it suck being sick............


----------



## psych

concreteguy said:


> you too? Don't it suck being sick............



preach!!!


----------



## psych

Ok so I'm at work and feel wayyyy better. Yesterday was a 24hr bug and being super sore from going heavy with no belt. My abs were killing me and swollen. Luckily I know a few tips to get around it. I went home and got about 10hrs of sleep. Now chillin at5 work and waiting to go to parents house for dinner.

Merry Christmas everyone!!!


----------



## psych

Bench day
bench 385 5x5
Incline swiss bar 275 3x10 mid grip prone
swiss close grip 225 3x10
cable station flys 40 4x20 pinch and hold for a second on each rep

Got a awesome lifter getting a program ready for me to start the 1st and ready for state and then nationals. Looking into maybe trying to do a shred diet see how far i can go LOL. Seriously though...


----------



## psych

side flys 15dbx20 25dbx20 35db 4x15
front raise and hold for 3 seconds 10db 1x15, 15db 2x15, 20db 3x10-12
face pulls with lat bar 3 second holds 50  5x12-15
Start new program monday the 1st!!!!

I got a new coach and my program will follow a westside template. Luckily I know alot of big name guys at my gym so I got hooked up with a legit lifter who competes alot and follows close to my progress so each week will get tailored.


----------



## psych

I did some  lat work, but i ate once today. TMRW IS my last normal workout, starting monday i start training TRAINING!!!


----------



## psych

yep


----------



## Concreteguy

Any pics? Wondering how your looking?


----------



## psych

Concreteguy said:


> Any pics? Wondering how your looking?



wrong sport bro.....
I got some pics in my old logs and vip section. But I never really train for aesthetics


----------



## Concreteguy

That's cool. I read this stuff and start wondering.............. Reading the numbers your moving and I can only imagine.......


----------



## pesty4077

Nice log brother. I want to share two guys I know personally. When I started training up in Wilkes Barre early 1980, I met a guy name John Kuc. John helped me with my squat and deadlift technique a few times. John was a very humble guy and always was a straight up shooter. It really never sank in too me later, what a honor that was. 

I moved out to Bakersfield mid 90s and ran into another guy who own a fitness store. That was Ken Wheeler. Another great guy who I bought supplements off on a regular bases. I haven't talked to him in while, been busy, but I should stop in his store to say Hi. He moved it across town.


----------



## psych

Nice USPA!

Die bench orange band 130+ to 225 bench 8x3 (335) 1 minute breaks, took 90seconds LOL

arms and light lat work


----------



## psych

Leg curl 3x15
ssb box squat 3x5 heavyish with 3 second eccentric
seated ssb good morning 3x8
leg extension 15/12/10/8 heavier each set
abs 4x15


----------



## psych

Swiss bar bench 3x5 (3 second negative), (3 working “heavy” sets… do not miss any reps) 365 almost dropped on my face...
DB incline press 3x8 (3 second negative), 90 easy. deads by last set LOL
DB lying extensions 4x10-12, 40 easy but to tired to go get heavier ones
Single arm pushdowns 3x15 each, 80 this was nuts
Lat pulldown 3x10-12, 170 went up to 200 then back down to 170
Chain flyes 3x15, all of them hold at top I forgot how much chain worked SUCKS cause getting all the shit you need is a pain in the dick 

Got my hands on some pounds of EAA powder. So before and during i drink that shit. weight gainer after on car ride home, then food.  gettin bigger, leaner, stronger. also have a muscle belly now, abs lookin mean as fuck LOL


----------



## psych

over head press 4x10-8
side flys 4x12-15
seated db cleans 3x12
face pulls 4x15
band pull aparts 4x20

tmrw is gonna be nuts


----------



## psych

back day
Speed Deadlifts w/ 2 chains each side 8x1 @ 60%, 365 plus 80+chain
40 second breaks......this was fun
Bentover BB row 4x12,10, 8, 8 225 and all plates are not equal!!!!
Neutral grip pulldown 4x10 150
Single arm DB row 3x12 each 90's no problem
Banded goodmorning 3x20 used orange
Shrugs 3x15  60 normaly use 120 but wanted to hold for time.

Hungry as fuck.


----------



## psych

Saturday (Max effort)
3 board bench (raw) – work up to a max single, then drop down and do 2x5-8 495x1, 365 2x5
Close grip bench – 3x8-10 225
Skullcrushers – 3x10 did rope pull downs 140, didnt do skulls cause i didnt have anyone to hold my legs down.
6 way shoulder 3x10  https://youtu.be/E-cCXkSi7IQ  5
Band pushdown 4x20 red mini
Any 2 bicep exercises
did some bicep shit i saw in the vince taylor thread LOL


----------



## psych

2500 views!
feel free to ask questions
Rack deadlift (2nd pin from bottom), work up to a heavy single 585 with a fat squat bar so 595. RAW no belt
Stiff legged deads 4x8 225
Leg press 4x12 200
Leg curls 4x10 20
Leg extension 3x20 40
Fuckin legs...no pain!!! Went all out on leg and it feels GOOD.


----------



## psych

Swiss bar bench 3x4 (4 second negative), (3 working “heavy” sets… do not miss any reps, beat what you did last week) 385 3x3 doable for 4 but i kept losing my grip. swiss bar heavy is a bitch!
DB flat press 3x8 (3 second negative) 105 
DB lying extensions 4x12 40
Single arm pushdowns 3x15 each 40
Lat pulldown 4x8-10 180
Chain flyes 3x15


----------



## psych

Recovery day....ate alot


----------



## psych

Barbell Overhead press (seated or standing) – work up to a heavy-ish set of 6 225
DB laterals 4x12-15, 25 4x15
Seated DB shoulder cleans 3x15, 25
Face pulls 4x15 120
Band pullaparts 4x15 red mini
very very hungry!!!


----------



## Concreteguy

Hey Psych, try the "squat till ya puke" program I did. lol    Just kidding. I'm still hurting.


----------



## psych

Concreteguy said:


> Hey Psych, try the "squat till ya puke" program I did. lol    Just kidding. I'm still hurting.



I've done those squat challenge things before..fuck that LOL


Speed Deadlifts w/ 2 chains each side 7x1 @ 65%, keep rest to 1 minute between sets 405+chains 80=485
Bentover BB row 4x8 225 long stretch
Neutral grip pulldown 4x10 180
Single arm DB row 3x10 each 100
Banded goodmorning 3x20 grey
Shrugs 3x15 did not do these fuck i was done


----------



## squatster

How you doing brotha?


----------



## psych

Good you


----------



## psych

skipped today. Had no spotters at gym. so did easy 405 raw bench for pauses and 315 close grip for reps. Going home to eat and nap.


----------



## psych

Leg curls 4x10
SSB Box Squat warm up sets then 3x4 with a 4 second lowering, beat what you did week 1 I DID 315!!! BEST IN 3 YEARS AFTER ACCIDENT!!!!
Seated SSB goodmornings 3x8
Leg extensions 4x10
Farmers walks or Decline situps 4 sets

Every thing else went good cause the muscles in my leg are getting pumps again!


----------



## psych

Pin press – work up to a max double from 1-2” above chest, then drop down in weight and do 2x5-8 365 then 225
Close grip bench – 4x6 315
Skullcrushers – 4x8 did stack push down, elbow sore. Did stack
6 way shoulder 3x10  5
Band pushdown 4x20 mini red
Any 2 bicep exercises 4x15 curls

eating ALOT


----------



## Concreteguy

psych said:


> skipped today. Had no spotters at gym.* so did easy 405 raw bench for pauses* and 315 close grip for reps. Going home to eat and nap.



You write this down like it's the normal thing for guys at the gym to do. Fucking ridiculous strong!


----------



## psych

tHanks man! 
Body is getting use to training like this again. Close fit bagy in some spots and tight in others. Prob post training pics or some shit in VIP.
Also my gym is just people who compete in bber, figure, strong man and powerlifting. It's nuts in there LOL


----------



## psych

Ok so I got deep tissue work done on wednseday.
Skipped Thursday shoulder workout. Will drop them closer to meet.
New shirt is in, so gonna start breaking it in.
Have deadlifts after work today. 
Im shocked how fast I get views. Thanks you guys! Feel free to post, you fuckin creepers


----------



## psych

Friday (Speed deadlift/Back)
Speed Deadlifts w/ 2 chains each side 6x1 @ 70%, keep rest to 1 minute 435+80 chains
Pendlay rows 4x8, pause bar on ground or pins each rep 315 used straps
Close grip pulldowns 4x10 130
Single arm DB row 3x10 each 100
Band goodmornings 3x20 grey bands
Shrugs 3x12 did not do these.
getting stronger but losing some fat makes the joints and shit weaker. So trying to eat bulky but certain things with heavy training just rip me up. LOL thats bad for powerlifting. I dont get ripped or anything like some of the guys in this site. I just go from lookin like i kinda have abs to lookin like having the top 4


----------



## psych

Swiss bar bench 3x4 (5 second negative), beat what you did week 2 hands were sore so just did 315 with really focus on 5 second negative
DB incline press 3x6 (5 second negative) cant do declines because of leg, so did flat bench used 100
Decline DB extensions 4x10 did stack rope push down
Single arm pushdowns 3x15 each used coconut handle to relieve sore elbows used 30
Lat pulldown 4x10 160
Chain flyes 3x15 all the chains.

Next week heavy bench is tuesdays from now on. My shirt is in and I should be in it Tuesday. And as the weeks  progress scaling back on shoulder day/s.


----------



## psych

I didnt do shit this week. Monday got froze over at work. Tuesday just went to shit after g/f got off work. And today I waited for over an hour for people to show up at gym. Like everyone took this week off.  Even the owner was like WTF?!?!

aNY WAY SPENT THE PAST FEW DAYS SLEEPING AND EATING LIKE A MOTHERFUCKER.


----------



## psych

tried new shirt. I'm good in my shirt....it fits loser than the other guys i train with....i train for the shirt, so i got the muscles to use it better. Alot of jaws dropping when i fell right into the groove in a brand new shirt 

Did 725 for easy single to a three board!
Did some light shoulder work. Most of time spent stripping the fuckin bench bar....


----------



## squatster

psych said:


> I didnt do shit this week. Monday got froze over at work. Tuesday just went to shit after g/f got off work. And today I waited for over an hour for people to show up at gym. Like everyone took this week off.  Even the owner was like WTF?!?!
> 
> aNY WAY SPENT THE PAST FEW DAYS SLEEPING AND EATING LIKE A MOTHERFUCKER.


Some weeks it feels so good to just sleep
I hate waiting for people


----------



## psych

Speed deadlift with bands – 6x2 @ 60% 365 plus grey
1 Arm BB row 4x8 each [ame]https://youtu.be/AY4YjAHcWrw[/ame] 
Wide lat pulldown 3x12 120 hold and squeeze 
Fat man rows 3x10  https://youtu.be/cvnPT-Muoec 
Leg curls 3x15
Shrugs 3x12

Feelin great!


----------



## psych

Monday (Lower)
Deficit deadlift (stand on two rubber mats) – work up to a heavy single 585 raw no belt. Nailed it and went 635 got half way and set it down. NO LEG PAIN! I have been using the new brace and had it shaved in a few spot to allow more movement. New boots coming in. Need more ankle support.
SSB Box squat above parallel 3x8 (feet shoulder width) 315..thought i was going to die!!! Felt so good to get that feeling again!
Stiff legged deads 4x8 was shot and did not do. 
Seated Band leg curls 3x20 skipped
Pulldown standing cable abs 4x10 i dont wear a belt ever so my abs are fine


----------



## psych

Tuesday
shirt bench 2 board 585 3x3 feels great! Easy too
pin press at mid range 405 3x5 complete pause at bottom and top
rope push downs did the stack for 3x10
did a cable push down for 4x15
db curls 4x10 50s

wednesday
recovery day
drank weight gainer all day at work and yelled at doctors.....
got massage and deep tissue done.
Leaning up again and it's making it hard to stay tight. I eat but need to keep it dirty cause the weight just flops off.........THIS IS A BAD THING FML


----------



## psych

been experimenting with intermitten fasting, pretty good. I basically stop at 2am. Then after gym 7-8ish i just lay around and eat like a mother fucker. Mostly post workout. Im losin weight like a mother fucker but keeping strength. Any advice?


----------



## psych

Still losin fat. Strength up!
Got to 1 board 500 3x3 and 535 1x2
Pin pres etc.....
Foot hurtin from snow. Cant walk right on it if the ground isnt flat and hard. I'm fucked on soft lawns at BBQs,but fuck it.


----------



## psych

soooooooooo much fuckin snow


----------



## Sully

I’m not sad about missing out on all that snow. Plus, gonna be in SoCal all next week! 65 degrees and sunshine, can’t wait.


----------



## psych

Sully said:


> I’m not sad about missing out on all that snow. Plus, gonna be in SoCal all next week! 65 degrees and sunshine, can’t wait.



pussy:action-smiley-055:


----------



## psych

squat day
ssqb low box 3x4 did 315 fast
db stiff legs 100lb db 3x8
pullthrough 50 4x12
Was like fuck this i'm out. I need to do a better job controling myself and slowly getting back into legs and lower back. My squat brace worked great today. 

*ssqb* means *s*afety* sq*uat *b*ar.  At no time does anyone ask me...what does ssqb mean. Come to this fuckin post. K thnx bye


----------



## *Bio*

psych said:


> 2500 views!
> *feel free to ask questions*
> Rack deadlift (2nd pin from bottom), work up to a heavy single 585 with a fat squat bar so 595. RAW no belt
> Stiff legged deads 4x8 225
> Leg press 4x12 200
> Leg curls 4x10 20
> Leg extension 3x20 40
> Fuckin legs...no pain!!! Went all out on leg and it feels GOOD.



Guys this is a WPF Champion.  Even if you're not a powerlifter, psych's brain is definitely one to pick when it comes to training!


----------



## psych

Touching in shirt
605 3x1
kept locking up in shirt 1 inch above touch. Shirt is still new so its gonna take awhile.
heavy triceps 3x8
light triceps 3x15
upper back 2x20

this training wave is doin great.


----------



## psych

Ok
heavy pin press on floor 405 3x4 with chains
wide grip pins 3x8
tricep 3x15
face pul 4x15
lat pull down 4x15 squeezing 
biceos 3x12
meet day moved a week later and setting up for nationals now.


----------



## psych

SHIRT BENCH TOUCHED IN 585 no prob
315 close grip 3x8
135  close grip 3x15
face pulls 3x20 
trying to keeps weight on i keep getting lean...


----------



## psych

got massage and eating alot.
work has been killer. 
been thinking about switching feds. Go uspf/wpf to apf/wpc.
more competition in gear and bigger events. 
also I can use multiply cause they count single and multi in the same event!
probly judge if they need me, always happy to give back.


----------



## psych

db press 3x10
side flys 3x8
face pulls  4x15
band pull aparts 4x20
extrenal rotations 2x15

I ate alot today


----------



## squatster

psych said:


> got massage and eating alot.
> work has been killer.
> been thinking about switching feds. Go uspf/wpf to apf/wpc.
> more competition in gear and bigger events.
> also I can use multiply cause they count single and multi in the same event!
> probly judge if they need me, always happy to give back.



Do you ever use multiple in your training or would you have to switch up with the training?


----------



## squatster

What do you think your max would be with a multi suit?


----------



## psych

squatster said:


> What do you think your max would be with a multi suit?



I don't think I will be ever to do a multiply squat after my accident. 

Multiply deadlift suits don't work unless you are sumo and have a beast grip.

Multiply shirt you need to be strong enough to touch and push up and handle it. Board wise in a multiply shirt I can go up into 700's. Its the stopping power but I never touched in one. Multiply you need to touch low not chest like a real gear bench or single ply. Most feds now let you touch below chest to the tiop of belly any where above naval line.


----------



## squatster

Any were above navel line
Wow
I couldn't amagine benching like that


----------



## psych

squatster said:


> Any were above navel line
> Wow
> I couldn't imagine benching like that


Deadlift 585 raw raw no belt 2x2
snatch grip deadlifts off blocks 3x5
tbar 3x8 squeeze and hold each rep
pull down 3x5 squeeze and hold
band good mornings 3x15
shrugs 2x20


----------



## psych

another one


----------



## psych

3x4 pin opress 405 plus 120 pounds of chain
wide grip bench 225 4x8
triceps 3x10
face pulls 4x12
shrugs 3x12
db curls 4x10


----------



## psych

got alot of fuckin logs now! Thats awesome guys.

Skipped monday cause of leg and work.
skipped today cause i had one bite today
Bench tomorrow and then tissue work

Since not doing meet i can pump the breaks a bit. Nationals I dont have to qualify for. I need to weigh my self, i'm down alot. Not eating at work has killed me.


----------



## rmtt

Nice...just getting caught up on this log.

I've done westside and been on a Wendler hybrid program forever. Not a power lifter, but my body thrives on lower reps and I just naturally gravitated to that style of training. I love programming....having everything layed out for me and I just go in and do it.

However as I have aged...I find it getting harder to keep the little aches and pains away...so I recently switched up everything. 

I alternate now between my old method (Increasing weight)...and the next training session is more reps. (Increasing volume).

Still try to beat my logbook each time.

Also started incorporating more rear shoulder work and band work in to try and keep things healthy from all of the pushing exercises.

Nice work....I will be following along!


----------



## psych

rmtt said:


> Nice...just getting caught up on this log.
> 
> I've done westside and been on a Wendler hybrid program forever. Not a power lifter, but my body thrives on lower reps and I just naturally gravitated to that style of training. I love programming....having everything layed out for me and I just go in and do it.
> 
> However as I have aged...I find it getting harder to keep the little aches and pains away...so I recently switched up everything.
> 
> I alternate now between my old method (Increasing weight)...and the next training session is more reps. (Increasing volume).
> 
> Still try to beat my logbook each time.
> 
> Also started incorporating more rear shoulder work and band work in to try and keep things healthy from all of the pushing exercises.
> 
> Nice work....I will be following along!



I agree tapering a linear program is the best results for mass and muscle development. Westside/conjugate works great but more so for gear wearing guys.  Ask questions if you got any.


----------



## psych

To the people I met at the Arnold, thanks it was good meeting you too. And awesome job on your meet guys!


----------



## psych

Thursday (Back)
Bentover rows – 3x10, hold each rep for 2 seconds in contracted position 

Lat pulldown, any grip – 4x10, drop set last set

DB Rows – 3x15, 12, 8 each arm

Low Cable Row – 4x10, drop set the last
SUPERSET WITH
Rope Straight arm pulldowns – 4x15, drop set the last

Thanks with help with people on here I got my cycle shit straiten out. I feel great,, look great, and got my appetite back.  MK677 at 12.5mg PO QD. I'm going out for food.


----------



## rmtt

MK stimulates my appetite almost as much as GHRP-6.

I started out at 25mg daily. But I guess I'm lucky in the fact that it or GH never really bloat me.

Just great sleep, some carpal tunnel sides....and full muscles!

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## psych

OkAy So tomorrow I start training 12 weeks out to nationals. New fed so new shit. Hopefully add a new title to my name on the forum by the year end. So I went out and got 100$+ of sushi and 4 bottles of sake..300ml each pretty small. Good but tomorrow back to the food grinder and shakes. 

So if you guys got any questions on training or anything POST. Lets push some fuckin weight!!


----------



## psych

Monday (Heavy Lower/dead)
Deadlift w/ 3 chains each side (use a regular power bar NOT a deadlift bar, this will make it tougher) – work up to a heavy triple.  495. 3 cahins is 60, 2 sides 120. so 120+495=610 for 3 
Wide grip stiff leg deads 3x8 225
DB squat 3x12 50db
Leg curls 4x10 
Seated DB deadlifts ([ame]https://youtu.be/tWPzcuPchTY[/ame]) – 2x20

Tuesday (Speed upper)
Fat Gripz speed bench – 9x3 @ 280
Close grip 3 board – 3x5 @ moderate 315. Should of went 365, too easy
Incline DB extensions - 4x12 25  went easy for elbow
Low row - 3x10-12  the stack
Cable pushdowns – 4x15 110

I threw up after monday workout.


----------



## rmtt

psych said:


> Monday (Heavy Lower/dead)
> Deadlift w/ 3 chains each side (use a regular power bar NOT a deadlift bar, this will make it tougher) – work up to a heavy triple.  495. 3 cahins is 60, 2 sides 120. so 120+495=610 for 3
> Wide grip stiff leg deads 3x8 225
> DB squat 3x12 50db
> Leg curls 4x10
> Seated DB deadlifts ([ame]https://youtu.be/tWPzcuPchTY[/ame]) – 2x20
> 
> Tuesday (Speed upper)
> Fat Gripz speed bench – 9x3 @ 280
> Close grip 3 board – 3x5 @ moderate 315. Should of went 365, too easy
> Incline DB extensions - 4x12 25  went easy for elbow
> Low row - 3x10-12  the stack
> Cable pushdowns – 4x15 110
> 
> I threw up after monday workout.



Hahaha....nice.

I love Fat Gripz and utilize them in a lot of different exercises!

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## psych

Thursday (Shoulders) 
Seated BB Shoulder press 135 in smith machine seated on floor 3x8
BB front raise – 3x10 20db
Seated DB shoulder cleans - 3x12 25db
Face pulls 4x15 110
Band pullaparts 4x15 red band
Hammer curls – 2x12 25db

Wicked pump!!


----------



## psych

Friday (Speed lower/squats)
SSB Box squats – 10x2 @ 250
SSB seated goodmorning – 3x8 135
Band goodmornings – 3x20 orange
Neutral grip pulldown - 4x10 150
Lunges – 2x8 each body weight
Shrugs 3x15 65db

very hungry and tired


----------



## psych

Saturday (Heavy upper)
Swiss bar floor press w/ 2 chains each side (drape chains over end of bar) – work up to heavy triple  OK SO 2 CHAINS=40, 315+80=395. THIS SHIT WITH NO LEG DRIVE IS HARD AS FUCK. THE SWISS BAR HELPS WITH MY OLD PEC INJURIES THAT GET AGGRAVATED BY FLOOR PRESSING.  FLOOR PRESS IS HANDS DOWN T HE BEST WAY TO BUILD POWER IN THE CHEST. BUT YOU GOT TO BE CAREFULL. AFTER MY LAST TEAR IS USE THESE RARELY BUT THE SWISS BAR TAKES THE DANGER OUT BY CHANGING THE WAY THE CHEST FLEXES BY KEEPING THEM PRONE.
BB extensions from floor – 3x8 (let bar come down and rest on the ground just above head. Won’t take a lot of weight so don’t worry about loading too much or having someone hold your legs. Just fire the weight up hard with triceps) 65 SO ELBOW SORE. BUT LIGHT PUMP AND ITS GOOD
Flyes (chain, DB or cable) – 3x15 60
6 way shoulder - 3x10  https://youtu.be/E-cCXkSi7IQ  USED 5s
Band pushdown - 4x20 USED ORANGE BAND BOTH HANDS


----------



## Viking

Those seated db deadlifts are different. I will try those out.


----------



## psych

deadlift with chains for double 545+120=665
snatch grip deadlifts 3x8 225 3 second descend 

Went home.....

Long day at work after my vacation. Went home to take a nap and eat then hit the gym. BUUUUUTT i checked my email then read some crazy hippie commie shit that some how was a news story....then i was just mad and went to the gym. So i left to make it home at a reasonable time.  Going to bed and finishing the rest tmrw after bench.


----------



## psych

Today was awesome!
Speed bench with fat grips 9x3        1 minute breaks 295
close grip 3 board 365 3x5
db incline extensions 4x10-12 30
low row cables 3x12 squeeze!!!!!
tricep push downs 4x15 60


----------



## psych

Thursday (Shoulders)
BB Seated military press - 3x10 135
BB front raise – 3x10 20db
Seated DB shoulder cleans - 3x12 20db
Face pulls 4x15 stack
Band pullaparts 4x15 redc band hold
Hammer curls – 2x12 cable machine 30

Eating sushi.....nom nom nom


----------



## psych

Friday (Speed lower/squats)
SSB Box squats – 10x2 @ 275
SSB seated goodmorning – 3x8 135
Band goodmornings – 3x20 orange band
Neutral grip pulldown - 4x12 180
Lunges – 2x10 each body weight
Shrugs - 3x15 did upright row with 185 barbell


----------



## psych

Swiss bar floor press w/ 2 chains each side (drape chains over end of bar) – work up to heavy DOUBLE
BB extensions from floor – 4x6
Flyes (chain, DB or cable) – 3x15
6 way shoulder – 2x12
Band pushdown - 4x20

Annnnnd I didnt do  any of that shit. work was fucked and i got no sleep.


----------



## psych

Monday (Heavy Lower/dead)
Deadlift w/ 3 chains each side (use a regular power bar NOT a deadlift bar, this will make it tougher) – work up to a heavy SINGLE.        600+120 roar!!!
Wide grip stiff leg deads 3x6 – this week do a 3 second lowering
DB squat 2x12 – this week do a 5 second lowering
Leg curls – 2x20
Seated DB deadlifts ([ame]https://youtu.be/tWPzcuPchTY[/ame]) – 1x30


----------



## psych

Work was insane!!!! Intake after intake.....

Doin speed bench tmrw morning. I'm going  home, eating, shower, sleep....


----------



## psych

Tuesday (Speed upper)
Fat Gripz speed bench – 9x3 @ 315
Close grip 3 board – 3x5 @ up a little from last week, and last set do as many as possible WITHOUT failing 
Incline DB extensions – 4x10 40
Low row - 3x12 90 slow and hold
Cable pushdowns – 3x20 

eating like a mother fucker. need to get my snow tires off and new summer sport ones for my car.


----------



## Sully

I’ve never even heard of seated dumbbell dead’s before. Interesting. I’ll have to give those a try.


----------



## psych

theres a video of um on the last page


----------



## psych

would also like to add speed work has 45sec-1min breaks between sets....for those not familiar with it.


----------



## psych

Thursday (Shoulders)
BB Seated military press - 3x10
BB front raise – 3x12
Seated DB shoulder cleans - 3x12
Face pulls – 3x20
Band pullaparts – 3x20
Hammer curls – 2x12

easy day just 20 dumbbells.


----------



## psych

Tuesday (Heavy upper)
2 board Shirt w/ doubled mini bands – work up to a heavy single, working top end strength with this 405x2 raw fast and snappy. 
shirt double mini together is 80+ for me cause of my stroke of the bench. (longer stroke more tension) 495x2.585x2, 635x1 so 635+80 this was Fuckin heavy!!!
DB bench press – 4x10 100db easy. Need to find the bigger ones
Any tricep – 3x12-15 rope pull downs the stack
Face pulls - 3x15 100 hold each rep
Banded chest flyes – 2x30 used orange band


----------



## psych

massage day
eating alot
got doubles at work tmrw ;(


----------



## psych

de bench 275 bar weight plus 120 chain. 5x5
3board bench 3x8 moderate weight with chain. 315+chain
lat pull down prone handles 4x10 200
single arm row machine 45 3x8
single arm band push down orange 4x15


----------



## psych

1 board with red minis doubled up for a max single. Warm up raww, 45,135,225,315,405. Shirt 495+bands 2 board
545+bands 2board
585+bands 1 board up and easy!
db bench 2x20
triceps 3x15-20
face pulls 4x20
flys 2x20

Easy but had no spotters for awile. So i warmed up and then waited till people came in and no one did for some time. I get it, it just sucks when i rely on needing 4 spotters ( 1 hand off, 2 sides, and one board holder.). Need a crew of guys, got something close but every body waas out today. So the young guys that were there that train with my old crew get schooled. Gym edicate needs to be spred. LOL


----------



## psych

So i work with a bunch of dumbfucks....so i do x2 the work, dont eat, and cant make it to training on time some days so i'm fucked on certain days.

TODAY IS ONE OF THOSE DAYS...


----------



## psych

de bench 295 bar weight plus 120 chain. 5x5 this was FUCKIN HEAVY
2 board CLOSE GRIP bench 3x8 moderate weight with chain. 225+chain
lat pull down prone handles 4x8,10,15,20  went 200,150,100,50 1 min breaks,last set squeezed each one....FUCK MY LIFE.
single arm row machine 45 3x8
TRICEP EXERCISE SUPERSET WITH CURLS 4X20 did rope push down with db iso curls.

I'm fuckin tired....I got a straight week and a few doubles in there. Getting in gym is gonna be a bitch. But really grinding it out is where I shine so, lets do this shit!!!


----------



## squatster

Dam man


----------



## psych

Monday (Heavy Lower)

Anderson squat – work up to a heavy SINGLE. 405!!!!!

Rack/block pulls – 3x4 405

Single leg leg press – 2x15 stack
Leg curls– 3x15 30...got to get short brace, i put muscle back on my leg. So when I do a leg curl the brace cuts in to the back of my knee and tendons. And that pad is a bitch. Its round so it just role on my brace and i cant feel it put i know its moving...pisses me off

Shrugs – 2x15 just grabbed the 100s and got the fuck out


----------



## psych

Max bench worked up to 635+80 in bands to a 1 board...easy
db bench 2x20
tricep push down 2x20
band pull aparts 2x30
chain flys 2x20


----------



## psych

Ok so yesterday was a recovery day.
Massage, strip club, tinder date with girlfriend, dinner.......late night 

Workin today and then shoulders.


----------



## psych

did shoulders yesterday
skip today
de bench tmrw


----------



## psych

eVERYTHING HERE ON OUT JUST GOT BOOSTED UP. 
Now its the heavy work....
Sent forms in, still gotta book hotel, got my pto, and everything is calculated out. 
And I'm going 275, I weigh 258. Not  cutting to 242. nEVER HAD A MEET WHERE i DIDNT CUT, THIS SHOULD BE FUN.

Also I'm bringing back the bloat recipes for max water retention and calories.
People who have been here a long time will remember this LOL


----------



## psych

So I weighed my self the opther day after a full day of eating and I'm 255. So back to intermitten fasting.....apple vinegar ewww. But it works

Fat bar floor press for A MAX .....315
Bamboo bart wit  44 pound kettle bells on side wit quad orange bands...3x12
tricep push down 100 3x15
rear flys 25 3x15
external rotations 2x20

Dont want to lose to much fat cause equipment and leverages will be off...


----------



## psych

lifted, diet going well, a few days off coming up and no being on call


----------



## psych

had some days off thank God
Have bronchitis, real small and minor. 
wEIGHTS ON POINT AND NOW TO SEE THE POWER


----------



## psych

Infinity War sucked......just saying


----------



## BG

psych said:


> Infinity War sucked......just saying





Great log!!

As for infinity war... im going to see it twice. I thought it was incredible!!


----------



## aon1

No fucking spoilers with infinity war!!!!! I haven't took the kids yet...lol

Note to self no more reading psychs post till infinity wars watched....lol


----------



## ketsugo

BG said:


> Great log!!
> 
> 
> 
> As for infinity war... im going to see it twice. I thought it was incredible!!





Loved it but can anyone explain the ending ? What a strange ending beware after credits roll there is minute left of more confusing end but awesome movie


----------



## BG

***SPOILER ALERT***********
******************************
****************************
***********************************************



Whats interesting is Thanos really loved ole girl. He believes he is doing good things in the universe and everything is for a reason. So, at the end.. as gamora(?) said,if he gets all the stones he can snap his fingers and half the universe will die. And that was his plan anyway.. to kill off a good number of people (kinda like noah in the bible) and hit reset. SO anyway, the people were turning to dust

Also, he see's or has a vision of gamora as a child again and she says... did you win. or something like that. And she says, at what cost?!  
Once again you can see the emotional toll on him.  SOme think he saw her because of the death stone (or whatever the name was) . it was deep


----------



## ketsugo

Carry on psych be well - I been there shattered spine , hip surgery , elbow reconstruction nothing keeps me away train around it . Where there is will there’s way adage is true . Never let anyone say you can’t !


----------



## psych

Infinity wars sucked cause they tried to make it like Guardians.  Try to make it funny and kinda of POP


----------



## psych

Pulled 600 2x2 tired
leg press thing were i sit in a deadlift position 300? I DID THE STACK FOR 3X12
orange band good mornings 2x20
3x10 box lunges working on stabilty
2x12 abs on ball

WEeigfht ios down down, see hwo bench goes tomorrow. When ever i diet i have a hard time keeping weight on. I get lean fast...not great for power out put. Prob will spend summer cutting up and goign to a smaller weight class.


----------



## psych

Bench
shirt touched 585 2x2 easy
120 dumbbells 2x15
push downs 1x20 stack
power clean 3x4 225
BEAST MODE ON......i'm 246


----------



## psych

over head press 3x10
db power cleans seated 3x15
side flys 3x20
rope hammer curls 3x20
face pulls 2x30

Lifted at a small hotel gym. dumb bells only went up to 45 sooooo this was fast.
Great pump and starving. G/f makes this low carb lasagna with TONS of meat. Best part of dating another athlete is she knows what to cook for both of us! I'd be so fucked without her. And she doesn't read this anyway so none of you fucks better accuse me of sucking up.


----------



## psych

315 WITH DOUBLE MINIS 2X3 THEN 315 6X3....super easy
spoto press 1 inch from chest 2x10
band row, did a machine instead, 2x50
cannonball push down 3x12


----------



## psych

trap bar deadlift 4x6 315
stiff legs 225 4x8
leg curls 3x12
orange band goodmornings 3x20
abs 4x12 hold peak and breath...crunch on ball thing
Eating more today so i'm nice and full tomorrow for shirt work taken all three attempts! wanna see how much i can bloat so i can prep what i need for the day after weigh ins.


----------



## psych

shirt work
did 455 speed raw no shirt
shirt 495 1x1 2 board
shirt 585 2x2 touching...
shirt 635 touch
shirt reverse band (lil green ones, they aint shit) 675 1x1
Dumbbell 50# 3x20
tricep push down 3x15
shoulder fly 3x15
lat pull down 2x12 100 pounds really squeeze

I'm so tired not even hungry, weight under 245. Shirt fitsa bit looser but I got this. S


----------



## psych

lookin for mk677


----------



## psych

de bench 295 5x5 60 sec breaks
405 pin press on floor 3x5
back rows 3x12
upper back 3x12
triceps 3x12
biceps 4x15


----------



## Ironlion2

psych said:


> lookin for mk677



PM me and ill point you in a good direction


----------



## psych

Hex bar deadlift 3x5 405
stiff leg 225 4x8
leg curl 3x12
band gm orange 2x20
abs 4x15

lean and mean


----------



## squatster

How do you feel lighter?
Is the strength way off?
Don't forget
You need to check in at the contest 3 times per day brotha


----------



## squatster

Sorry
I just posted the same thing


----------



## psych

1.better, lean is weird cause i feel small. Abs are in and the sex is great. I'm gettin colder and sweating more...
2.strength is there but endurance no. Its the way my diet is. 
3. 5 steps ahead of you


----------



## psych

Ironlion2 is a solid bro!


----------



## Aton

Psych
How often do u lift on a typical week?

I’ve always found if I lift heavy I need a day break b4 hitting another heavy lift. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## psych

Aton said:


> Psych
> How often do u lift on a typical week?
> 
> I’ve always found if I lift heavy I need a day break b4 hitting another heavy lift.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I follow a heavy with a light and a day off....westside style now.
Before i did sheiko and you just learn to deal with it...
Linear block programs each first week of a wave you adjust and adapt to the intensity/volume....hope that helps :headbang:


----------



## psych

Bench 135x10, 225x10,315x5,405x1 fasttttt
Shirt bench 
495x1  to a 2 board
585x1 touch easy
635x1 touch easy
675x1 GRINDER GOT IT!!!!
100db 2x20
triceps push down 150 3x15
cable stack face pull 50 3x15
lat pull down 2x15
posting video in VIP area soon


----------



## Aton

psych said:


> I follow a heavy with a light and a day off....westside style now.
> 
> Before i did sheiko and you just learn to deal with it...
> 
> Linear block programs each first week of a wave you adjust and adapt to the intensity/volume....hope that helps :headbang:





That it does. I’m doing a similar type of training now.  Just not geared towards solely building strength. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## psych

speed bench 315 5x5
floor press with bands at bottom, orange, 365+orange 3x3
lat 4x10
upper back 3x12
back row 4x10
triceps 4x12
curls 4x15


----------



## psych

Had to work. Got home and ate. No gym cause I knew it was closed. GF started her keto diet. So lots of meat!!!
also...2 weeks out. SO UP IT this gonna get nuts


----------



## psych

Ok...so I'm 238. I'm already registered in the 275s. Could go 242. So what i'm thinking is this;
1. STOP my diet till after the meet.
2. restart diet after and just cut back down.
3. during weight drop just get smaller shirt or tighten current one for expected weight drop.

Either way my RAW strength is the same which is great. I just need to blot up to fill out my shirt.
My current diet is intermittent fasting. My muscles feel flat, obviously because of less carbs. But my water retention/bloat is gone, BUT i'm also "drier". So i lost bloat and then some. I'm just going to go back to eating when ever i feel like it. Hows that sound? Any tips you guys got for filling up?


----------



## psych

Jeez guys thanks for the input.....
Fillin back up 
Got massage feel great
Eating......


----------



## psych

250 Now nice and full. Man I forgot how much I loved drinking pop.
345 5x5 speed pause on bench
405 3x3 floor pin press with orange bands..this was fuckin heavy
upper back 2x15
any lat work 2x15
triceps 2x15
biceps 2x15


----------



## psych

Any body have experience with carb depletion and refueling for size? Common you body builders know this shit. So i'm gonna go 242. I wake up at 248 no food today just to see 242. So I would love to be bloated more with mk677 but cant so no 275. But im full now. But will cut down on salt and carbs still before weigh in to try and get that rebound swell. Its a bitch to time but I dont really plan on having to cut cut. So fueling up should be easy. I just want to be as big as possible so the shirt is tight. 

ANY INPUT GUYS....FOR FUCK SAKE


----------



## psych

weighins in 4 minutes
on point 239 for 242 no sweating time or anything. Sipping water asnd pedialyte now.


----------



## psych

weighed in 238


----------



## psych

1st
going to worlds


----------



## psych

ok so 6 week "cut", not really lol. I'm just on a diet diet and doin reps. This way we can get me leaner and I can bloat up and still be under 242.
Diet: Intermittent fasting. eat 5pm to 2 am. ACV with lemon juice in warm water for breakfast. Then sip on zero carb monsters. I did stop using bcaa and eaa during fasting times. Still use eaa around training. I can notice a difference not having them during the day.

yesterday chest/bi/calves
bench 1.5 press 5x8 225 you do one rep then half of one from chest to mid, 1.5
incline bar 95 4x8
swiss bar close grip 4x8
twisting at the top flys 4x8

ez bar curl 4x8
db curls 4x8

calves
some raises and shit


----------



## squatster

psych said:


> 1st
> going to worlds


1st place
DammmmmmmDammmmmmm
Did they have any thing or any one that blew your mind at the meet?


----------



## psych

saturday dave hoff totaled 3014


----------



## psych

eating sushi like a boss
end of vacation
new season of teachers tonight!!!!!


----------



## psych

i like tits


----------



## rippedfreak123

about to add tren back in. Love and hate relationship


----------



## psych

ok


----------



## psych

90+ degrees in gym,,,,,fuck NO


----------



## psych

shoulders and triceps
side flys 4x15
over head press 15,12,10,8,20 use db
up right row 4x8-10
bent over row 4x15 super set face pulls 4x20
and then a bunch of tricep shit
very very hungry....i have abs now, filling the muscle out with carbs now. I weigh around 229-232


----------



## psych

i have abs now
i'm 229
lean as fuck, but flat. Working on the carbs thing and gym time, hard cause i feel drained alot more easier.
military press 4x15
arnold press 4x12
front raises 4x12
upright row and heavy side laterals super set 3x15
rear fly 3x12 1 sec pause


----------



## squatster

psych said:


> i have abs now
> i'm 229
> lean as fuck, but flat. Working on the carbs thing and gym time, hard cause i feel drained alot more easier.
> military press 4x15
> arnold press 4x12
> front raises 4x12
> upright row and heavy side laterals super set 3x15
> rear fly 3x12 1 sec pause



I hate the flat part- I am also flat
It sucks.
I get a pump in the gym- then flat an hour later


----------



## psych

Its fuckin hot as shit


----------



## psych

did a whole leg work out today and got drunk at the pool


----------



## psych

military press 4x8 heavy
arnold press 4x12
front raises with a straight bar 4x12
cable rope upright row and heavy side laterals super set 3x15
rear fly 3x12 1 sec pause
hungry hungry hungry
this is all base building....


----------



## psych

lat pull down 4x10-12
vbar low row cable 5x10
tbar single arm row 4x8
push downs 6x8 30 sec breaks
curls straight bar 6x8 5 sec decent
band psuh down 100 reps
band curls 100 reps
Fuckin hungry as shit, i'm 226


----------



## psych

So does anyone want to ask anything.......
I was so tired from not eating that my tricep workout changed. I was to do rolling lying extensions but i did the cable stack. Did the whole stack easy more like a cardio feel. Just didnt have the energy to go from standing to lying and doin shit with dumbbells. Fuck that....

[ame]https://youtu.be/QqjkYlG9dj0[/ame]

GOOD SLUDGE METAL


----------



## psych

Did a big leg work out today....off work tmrw so i'm gonna be sleeping


----------



## psych

FUCKING YES!!! LOL HAHAHAHAH

https://www.dailywire.com/news/2290...eir-testosterone-levels-amanda-prestigiacomo#


----------



## psych

Up date
Did a huge shoulder workout yesterday.
Swamped at work, texting while taking a shit....only peace I get. Massage later.


----------



## psych

DB rows 4x10 last set do 20 reps, cheat, take breaks, just blast it
Tbar row 4x8 each set heavier, drop set 5th set
Neutral grip pull downs 4x8
3x30 good mornings
Kettlebell tricep extensions super set with kettle curls 4x12
reverse push downs super set with reverse bar curls 4x12


----------



## psych

Front and Rear Raise – 2x15 each, light, blood flow
Swiss bar cluster bench – 3x3 with 15 seconds rest between sets… (then rest 30 reps after those 3 quick sets), then do another 3x3 with 15 seconds rest (1x30), then another 3x3 with 15 seconds rest. Use any handle/grip on the swiss bar
Close grip 2 board (board or bench block) – 3x12
Banded flyes – 3x25-30
Machine lateral raises – 4x12, drop set the last set with 10, then 15 reps
Slingshot pushups – 100 total, rest as needed.


----------



## psych

Swiss bar Overhead press – Warm up to a weight where 20 reps should be doable. You are going to do sets of 15, 12, 9 and 6.  You are going to use 3 different grips each set. For example on your first set from narrow to wide you will do 5 reps with each handle (5 at first handle, 5 at middle, 5 at widest). Next set would be 4 reps at each, then 3rd set would be 3 reps at each and the last set is 2 reps at each. If the set was easy add weight for the next.
Seated DB clean – 4x15
superset with
Band pullaparts – 4x15
DB bench – 3x15 
Chain fly/press combo – 3x8/8 (8 flyes then 8 chest presses).
Any tricep/bicep combo of your choice


----------



## squatster

psych said:


> FUCKING YES!!! LOL HAHAHAHAH
> 
> https://www.dailywire.com/news/2290...eir-testosterone-levels-amanda-prestigiacomo#


Wow
Such low test- love to see a wide speed test. 
Would they lower the bench mark for every one?


----------



## psych

Big back workout
eATING ALOT
doing igflr3 50mcg post workout, take it about 45 minutes afterlifting cause of that myostatin sit or something


----------



## psych

DB incline press 3x15
bench with fat bar till 5 rep max then take half of that off and rep 2x12 eith 2 seconds pauses........this was fast and brutal but flows with the work out

chain flys with chain laterals super set 4x15. DID ALL SETS BACK TO BACK!

REAR FLYS 4X20

SEATED MILITARY PRESS DB 3X15

STARVING!!!


----------



## psych

[ame]https://youtu.be/uDTq69rFRY8[/ame]


----------



## psych

Day  1 - Legs
Leg curls – 4x10, 8, 6, 6 (last set add 15 half reps for max blood flow)
SSB box squat, chains optional – warm up sets then 3x6, moderate
Trap bar deadlift  – warm up sets then 2x6 at challenging weight. Then do a third set of 6 at the same weight and then do 4 drops of x3, 4, 5, 6, taking off 10% each time.
Example:
405x6
405x6
405x6…. Begin drop set taking 10% off
365x3…. Take 10% off
325x4…. Take 10% off
295x5… take 10% off
265x6.  This is going to get tough toward the end.
Leg extensions – 3x15, 12, 10, drop set last set
DB or BB stiff-legged deads – 4x8


----------



## squatster

psych said:


> Day  1 - Legs
> Leg curls – 4x10, 8, 6, 6 (last set add 15 half reps for max blood flow)
> SSB box squat, chains optional – warm up sets then 3x6, moderate
> Trap bar deadlift  – warm up sets then 2x6 at challenging weight. Then do a third set of 6 at the same weight and then do 4 drops of x3, 4, 5, 6, taking off 10% each time.
> Example:
> 405x6
> 405x6
> 405x6…. Begin drop set taking 10% off
> 365x3…. Take 10% off
> 325x4…. Take 10% off
> 295x5… take 10% off
> 265x6.  This is going to get tough toward the end.
> Leg extensions – 3x15, 12, 10, drop set last set
> DB or BB stiff-legged deads – 4x8



Dammmm
How you feeling?
Do you feel better at the lighter weight?
Did you have to change your form at all?


----------



## psych

Hungry
50/50
No


----------



## psych

Day 2 – Shoulders
6 way shoulders – 3x10, light and blood flow
Bradford press - Work up slowly on these taking small jumps. Do sets of 5 until you can barely get 5. Over and back is 1 rep.  After you hit that heavy set of 5, drop the bar down to 80%.  This time go over and back and then do a full overhead press. Over and back then a full press is one rep, – Shoot for 10.
DB laterals ¬– 4x10, drop set last set
superset with
Reverse pec deck or rear flyes – 4x15, hold the last 5 reps for 5 seconds each on EACH set

DB incline – 3x10 with controlled negative (about 3 seconds, tension in chest)

Slingshot pushups – 1x failure
Any tricep/bicep combo of your choice – 3x12-15 each

this shit was nuts


----------



## psych

did back today
rows
weird shit
weird rows
pull downs
shrugs
done in like 45 min. My original training partner from highschool is back at the gym!!! So we really click and push each other...no homo LOL

May not do WORLDS. MaY just stay on a good diet and try a clean bulk. Cause my equipment doesnt fit. I would have ot buy new ones, needed that size to help joints, and fuck going to flordia....i lift on a tuesday or some dumb shit fuck that and i gotta pay flight and hotel and the wpo meet isnt till sunday...fuck that.


----------



## psych

I also will not be giving out the details of my training sessions anymore. Coach wasn't happy about that.....sorry to you guys that were free-loading


----------



## psych

[ame]https://youtu.be/EN_QwwFyDoQ?t=44s[/ame]
44to47 sums up alot things


----------



## psych

Chest workout was medium weigh kinda light but ALOT of supersets and no breaks.

Sooooo fuckin hungry.

Get ready for the back to school kids gettin their dose of socialism on.


----------



## psych

Did legs.....fuckin tired
Go check out SQUATSTERS LOG!!!!


----------



## psych

Big shoulder day, very intense
body weight down to 220. 
Hopefully kicking it up in next few weeks


----------



## psych

Sore as fuck from other day, friday was chest arms. Workin on speed for a possible meet coming up. 

Problem, think i got scammed.  Well see how this turns out.


----------



## Concreteguy

Can I help?


----------



## psych

That was nothin to do with the board, my bad! LOL
I had to re read it.


----------



## psych

did legs. they are getting bigger, want to get back to pre wreck size. But being leaner my qauds are veiny as fuck. Feels good.


----------



## psych

[ame]https://youtu.be/UA5lJJ0IIz8[/ame]


----------



## psych

If no one knows that show, it was awesome.
Did deltoids today, LoL.  This bber was were doin deltoids today and i was like...shoulders? He goes yeah delts. The whole workout im doin with this guy my coach wanted me too. And im thinking why wont he say shoulders? Is he retarded...im i rerarded...wtf


----------



## psych

[ame]https://youtu.be/9SIQkSb_wtk[/ame]


----------



## psych

Gain train start tomorrow!!!!
Did chest and arm pump workout, down to 220.
Get Direct wont be upset!


----------



## SURGE

psych said:


> If no one knows that show, it was awesome.
> Did deltoids today, LoL.  This bber was were doin deltoids today and i was like...shoulders? He goes yeah delts. The whole workout im doin with this guy my coach wanted me too. And im thinking why wont he say shoulders? Is he retarded...im i rerarded...wtf



You are not the only one. I have never said deltoids in my life  Delts I can understand but deltoids. Today we are training deltoids and the gluteal muscles  I check in from time to time and you have been consistent. Didn't you start much heavier than 220?


----------



## psych

SURGE said:


> You are not the only one. I have never said deltoids in my life  Delts I can understand but deltoids. Today we are training deltoids and the gluteal muscles  I check in from time to time and you have been consistent. Didn't you start much heavier than 220?



Yep i buljed got fat and bloated to 260


----------



## psych

Did legs yesterday. Lots of drop sets and xhaun lunges. Wall sits and abs....very sore lol


----------



## psych

[ame]https://youtu.be/70czT6tPvcs[/ame]

[ame]https://youtu.be/JvAbophptmM[/ame]

Big back workout today


----------



## psych

Real big chest day. Lots of wide presses and spoto pauses. And i told my coach i wanted huge arms and the work outs are worth it! Gonna try to post a pic


----------



## psych

OMG deadlift squat day!!! It feels good to be rippin weight off the floor today. 495 3x3 speed pulls. Nice fast and crisp. Then some crazy bber leg drop set super set pain fest. Now I'm chillin with a slerpee watchin Godzilla 2 trailers.....FUCK YES!!!


----------



## psych

Did shoulders...fuckin jacked


----------



## psych

Tri-terror is back! WAAAAY back. Check out his log.

Did back. Lots of rows and plank work.....thats fuckin hard


----------



## squatster

Dam man
How is the rod in your leg going up?


----------



## psych

Its there. I know when to push and when to back off now. Its a priority point. In a braced solid stance Im a brick, but movement and balance...kind of a piece off shit. Foot still broke and I didnt pop a screw in my ankle...it was scar tissue LOL.


----------



## psych

Did a light chest pump workout. Lots of Swiss bar work doing reps and sets supersetted together by changing the grips. Then there was arms lot of supersets I found a way to do curls that just hits by biceps and I don't feel any pain in my forearms. It's a cable curl but the cables attached at the end rather than just one in the middle. In my girlfriend's cooking me food all day


----------



## psych

yep
[ame]https://youtu.be/Ssa31hmBqVQ[/ame]


----------



## psych

took few days off causae garage gym is brutal in the heat. I dont have a meet coming up AND i'm not piug headed as i use to be LOL
Had an awesome bench day. Alot of cable work which mean i can switch around super sets faster.


----------



## psych

Kinda took week off form work and heat.My gfym is a harcore gargae space gym. No ac and we just open a door so you can piss outside. It's hot in there when it's muggy.

Best movie ever and an AWESOME remix!!! The crew sound like an 80's montage LOL

[ame]https://youtu.be/SRpVIkFmB7k[/ame]


----------



## psych

arms...started and then said fuck it came home and took nap.


----------



## psych

Did chest
gf is at parents for weekend. i'm stacking up my pizza boxes.


----------



## psych

I have bicep peaks!!!!!
Did arms 
bber stuff is hard, LOT OF SUPERSETS AND DROP SETS
i'm eating like crazy. Lucky for me my gf is really really into fitness. So she makes all my meals. With the fasting i swear we save a ton of money. Just one big super high protien meal and space it out. I'm droppin fat but traINING AGAIN SO I'[M Back up to 230.


----------



## psych

did legs very sorry
worked on car
enjoying vacation....alot of sex LOL


----------



## squatster

psych said:


> did legs very sorry
> worked on car
> enjoying vacation....alot of sex LOL


Is your girl going to be mad at you for taking all the time by your self?


----------



## psych

squatster said:


> Is your girl going to be mad at you for taking all the time by your self?



good one


----------



## psych

corn beef hash and eggs for dinner!! fuck yeah, I missed bulk meals.
I never thought i would have the  appetite like this again if i wasnt powerlfiting. Bodybuilding shit hurts..like all the drop sets and super sets. I miss breaking shit and shootin blood from heavy weight....thus must mean i'm just really lazy. LOL

Did chest and am a huge fan of fly superset with db press high repps and the triple drop sets. Fuckin veiny!


----------



## psych

ok i'm back!
will post later


----------



## psych

Ok
chest
DB flat bench – work up in sets of 8 til you can barely get 8. After the last set, drop the weight down about 25% and go to failure. 
Shoulder saver or block bench w/ pause – work up in sets of 8 with a 1 second pause on your chest til you get to a tough set of 8. 
Cambered bar bench – 4x8 @ moderate weight. 
Cable flies – 3x15
Dips – 3x10-12
Had massage today


----------



## psych

Dude Conner ate that shit!
Called it...knew he was losing at weight ins


----------



## squatster

I though Conner was going to lose in the 1st round


----------



## psych

Did legs and ate tacos


----------



## squatster

It's Tuesday today?
Fuck


----------



## psych

squatster said:


> it's tuesday today?
> Fuck



lol


----------



## psych

Did legs and now eating like a beast!
Diet going great. Gotta keep telling my self to lift to feel it not heavy all the time.


----------



## psych

massage today and stretched leg. found balance with gym, work, diet, and stress. trying to get use to not being as big. muscle is there just lean is weird.....
AND
im fuckin cold now.


----------



## squatster

psych said:


> massage today and stretched leg. found balance with gym, work, diet, and stress. trying to get use to not being as big. muscle is there just lean is weird.....
> AND
> im fuckin cold now.


Sorry man - Laughing my ass off.
Does get cold ass fuck with no fat - it would be 90 deg at the beach and I would have a hoody on and all wrapped up in towels.
Every thing is very uncomfortable with out fat on your ass


----------



## psych

nice and full and hitting on the young doctors! Did chest today.
I have gotten lazy andh have fallen in love with a cable machine. Its one of those horse shoes designs. I put an adjustable bench in there and i can crank out 18 heavy sets in a half hour.....dude powerlifting its like 3 hours and heavy. It is still weird to train like this and be around powerlifters. I like it though.

The gym is full of new kids and the new way of training. Alot of fuckin foam rolling....like why? Dude your not even big and your rolling fat. You dont need 20 minute warm up to bench.  And you cant even bench 315....your fine. Focus on technique and go from there. Good technique will fix almost everything.

But i get home sooner now and can eat and relax.


----------



## psych

Any body do hgh and igflr3?


----------



## psych

Havnt been in gym. WORK WORK WORK. I'm still gettign leaner and focusing on diet. Hey how do you fit guys get your gym time in? I get like 18 sets done in 45 min. Just hard balancing gym. So i'm focused on diet and it's going. But any tips?


----------



## psych

Oh update LOL
I[m like 225 now and repped 315 for 12 on bench
very sore after that a few days ago


----------



## psych

Havnt done anything since been working non stop. So no gym time just focused on diet. Any body have any tips?


----------



## squatster

You need to train brotha- you are GOD to us brotha-. 
Fastest the metabolism the easier you lose every thing. 
I have always wanted to try Igf


----------



## psych

keepin muscle losin the fat...its long and some days it's fuckin gay.
still no gym..alot of doubles.


----------



## squatster

Just watching the video of you deading with bands
I watch it for inspiration when I am down and out


----------



## psych

OK....
So I'm traing at a new gym now closer to my house. It's a "World fitness" 
Not gonna lie..pretty fuckin sweet. Machines are badass, no one is in there, its 24/7, no one talks to me, no one ask me shit, and it's so much easier now to get gym time.

I break my fast at 6. Off work at 4. T


----------



## psych

OK....
So I'm traing at a new gym now closer to my house. It's a "World fitness" 
Not gonna lie..pretty fuckin sweet. Machines are badass, no one is in there, its 24/7, no one talks to me, no one ask me shit, and it's so much easier now to get gym time.

I break my fast at 6. Off work at 4. To gym back home by 5 or 5:30. Supps, liquid eaa in sugar water, then shake, then food food. Been doin this and my weight is upto 240........BUT A LARGE TSHIRT IS LOOSE ON MY STOMACH!!! 
Wanna give a huge shout-out to concrete guy for helping me and pointing me in the right direction.

So gym was chest and shoulders.
alot of triple drop sets and did about 22 sets chest and 16 shoulders in about 45 minutes...niced and pumped.

But if I went back in time to say 10 years ago and told the old me I would be at a "judgment free zone" gym gettin ripped I would talk hella smack and prob kick my ass. But now.....fuckl that. I got nothin else to prove and Im just enjoying life. Plus work is great money but I work so much that when I'm not at work or gym I'm happy at the drag strip or range.  

And powerlifting is stupid now. Soooo many bitches and manginas and soy boys ruined it. I see a big shift coming. Alot of guys , expowerlifters just get shredded, like Dave Tate or Shawn Frankl. Did one extreme now to another.

I will start a new log...


----------



## psych

Edit...not bitches like all women. Like bitches, the shitty additude female groupies. 

I love and respect female power lifters.

Please done make me a #


----------



## squatster

If you start a new log - I for 1 wil be there every post brotha
Thank you for loving all of this.


----------



## psych

[ame]https://youtu.be/qbZZzh86Nwo[/ame]
Doin arms and feeder workout for shoulder/chest
Went to range and tore that shit up.
New inlays came for car..badass

G/F is gone for weekend so....kinda crazy


----------



## lycan Venom

Time to break oit the old dusty pocket pussy until the G/F come back ahahahah


----------



## psych

wtf no!!!

TENGU that shit bro LOL


----------



## lycan Venom

Well keep up with the posting! It helping me to get motivated again. It's about time i get back into shape and start up a log.


----------



## psych

lycan Venom said:


> Well keep up with the posting! It helping me to get motivated again. It's about time i get back into shape and start up a log.



Yeah you cry baby fuck!


----------



## pitshack

I hear you on the soy boy thing. Things have changed for the worse in powerlifting just in the 6 years I've been into it. If I see one more guy at my gym put on squat shoes, knee sleeves and wrist wraps to squat 275 for a single I'm gonna puke.


----------



## psych

Did back today.
They have lower back machines that I can use with my leg!
Pumped as fuck and good time no work.
Thanksgiving tmrw.....driving, family, talking..............fuck
Have a good one guys!


----------



## psych

After talking to some of you guys I just want to give a shout out and say I'm sorry to anybody who's disappointed that it's not more power looking focused. You can always ask questions and I'm more than happy to answer. I did my back workout today got everything done in a half hour knocked out 32 sets. Got some even better help now from CC. Im just staying on the diet and working hard.


----------



## squatster

Did you ever think you would do a work out in 30 mins?
I may have missed some were- are you cycling right now? And how has that changed?


----------



## psych

bruh
i started doing cutting shit like 4 months ago!!!


----------



## psych

and this is a thing

[ame]https://youtu.be/R5B8P2GJp2I[/ame]


----------



## psych

[ame]https://youtu.be/xbJ0aAKd0fg[/ame]
yep


----------



## psych

https://youtu.be/lFbeI-UZiaI
So fuckin funny


----------



## psych

Got tooth pulled, and got general ana. Chillin on couch.

https://youtu.be/lFbeI-UZiaI


----------



## psych

[ame]https://youtu.be/5bfndleikWI[/ame]


----------



## psych

Got lipid panel done and my ldl is 50! Kicken ass
Also donated a pint today! See if this helps...


----------



## montego

psych said:


> Got lipid panel done and my ldl is 50! Kicken ass
> Also donated a pint today! See if this helps...


Always a great feeling when bloods come back good lol


----------



## psych

Fuckin bitcoin


----------



## psych

Did chest today and shoulders. Great pump Goodburn losing weight, how the f*** do I look bigger even though I weigh less. It's insane how the workouts go and a Diet a lot easier now thanks to concrete guy. Thanks bros


----------



## psych

Did back yesterday. Skipped to day to eat more. 
Made my 10 hour bone broth with a glazed pork belly for my Ramen.
Marine buddy when he got back from Japan when we roomed together he showed me how to cook cook Ramen.....it's a weekly staple. Also has helped alot with my stomach after the wreck.

So how do you guys train abs with out over developing them? I have a thick torso from years of strongman and powerlifting. I never wore a belt (there is no point when under 85%) its a conditioning thing alopt of guys skip. But I also never gave a shit is my obliques got thick as fuck.....kinda regretting that.

And...i noticed i have asymmetrical abs.


----------



## montego

psych said:


> Did back yesterday. Skipped to day to eat more.
> Made my 10 hour bone broth with a glazed pork belly for my Ramen.
> Marine buddy when he got back from Japan when we roomed together he showed me how to cook cook Ramen.....it's a weekly staple. Also has helped alot with my stomach after the wreck.
> 
> So how do you guys train abs with out over developing them? I have a thick torso from years of strongman and powerlifting. I never wore a belt (there is no point when under 85%) its a conditioning thing alopt of guys skip. But I also never gave a shit is my obliques got thick as fuck.....kinda regretting that.
> 
> And...i noticed i have asymmetrical abs.


I haven't trained abs very much in a long time since mine are pretty blocky and don't need much stimulus to pop.

If you're worried about your midsection getting wider, avoid anything that's gonna target obliques directly, do lots of vacuums (with an empty stomach preferably) and planks.

Usually, guys who train abs don't have wide midsections..... It's more genetic then anything and most of the time training them and keeping in mind to have them pulled in during training works to tighten up the midsection.

I always train with a belt and it helps me keep my mind focused on keeping the abs tight. I don't just let the belt support them, it's there as a mental que to keep them sucked in.


----------



## squatster

montego said:


> I haven't trained abs very much in a long time since mine are pretty blocky and don't need much stimulus to pop.
> 
> If you're worried about your midsection getting wider, avoid anything that's gonna target obliques directly, do lots of vacuums (with an empty stomach preferably) and planks.
> 
> Usually, guys who train abs don't have wide midsections..... It's more genetic then anything and most of the time training them and keeping in mind to have them pulled in during training works to tighten up the midsection.
> 
> I always train with a belt and it helps me keep my mind focused on keeping the abs tight. I don't just let the belt support them, it's there as a mental que to keep them sucked in.


Arnold used to tie a string around his waist to remind him not to let it out.
I find my fat just rolls right over the string- still can't find the last one.


----------



## Victory

montego said:


> I haven't trained abs very much in a long time since mine are pretty blocky and don't need much stimulus to pop.
> 
> If you're worried about your midsection getting wider, avoid anything that's gonna target obliques directly, do lots of vacuums (with an empty stomach preferably) and planks.
> 
> Usually, guys who train abs don't have wide midsections..... It's more genetic then anything and most of the time training them and keeping in mind to have them pulled in during training works to tighten up the midsection.
> 
> I always train with a belt and it helps me keep my mind focused on keeping the abs tight. I don't just let the belt support them, it's there as a mental que to keep them sucked in.



I agree. Vacuums and planks. If you do more ab work mainly keep it to bodyweight stuff such as leg/knee raises. You can still use some ab machines and weights. It's genetic and mainly diet related.


----------



## psych

No i'm aware of that. I already have a thick powerlifter stomach. I'm just saying I see it more cause I got leaner. I accept it and I'm cool with it. Abs are abs.

Did chest and ate burgers all day on my one off day. Ice bong....just sayin
every one stay chill


----------



## psych

forgot to put a vid
[ame]https://youtu.be/YrRPH4gpKw0[/ame]


----------



## psych

sO Did chest and shoulders today.
I'm down like 3 pant sizes and have abs coming in, but I weigh more.

Just focusing on losing weight and shape.  Still repping weight on bench.


----------



## psych

[ame]https://youtu.be/YWnPshEg1Dw[/ame]


----------



## psych

Massage went great. Been going to her since the accident. Foot and leg got worked on. Need to have brace fixed i think so gotta find time for that.

GF is out of town and last night I made a fresh bread toasted sriracha mayo BLT with spinach and capicola. Hits the spot after these fasts LOL

Back workout tmrw. Pumped to see how this goes...pumped *flex*


----------



## psych

So now I'm lookin for a meet. Once spring hits im back in my old gym and my shirt....I'd love to git 656 at 198:devil-smiley-023:


----------



## psych

So started back with coaCH.
Planning bench meet maybe push pull in summer!
Did leg yesterday ALOT of constantly slow positives and negatives. Leg held up great. Not sore...yet LOL
Have chest today and abs.
D


----------



## psych

Chest went great! Pumped and hungry.
really getting use to focusing on the muscle rather than a movement or the weight. I go more by feel and pump which I use to hear alot of, but I get it now if that makes sense....


----------



## psych

Man this is a bitch getting all this protein in LOL

Had back today. Alot of pump work...I can notice now my left lat is bigger than my right. I keep stripping the extra size from power lifting to see all my muscles looked fucked up. Asymmetrical abs, pec tears, bicep tears, my entire left fuckin leg. But I FEEL great. Clothes fit great, alot of stuff is easier. Its like I got stripped down from a Suburban into a Mustang.

Making more bone broth. I just found out some people are just now getting into that...dude I got an old powerliftingUSA that talks about it form the 90's. But for real my broth and ramen are fuckin tits! I want to post a video showing how to make it. The point though is that it's helped my stomach alot after the accident. But when I was younger even my weightlifting coach in college would tell us how the soviets eat bone broth for joint health. It's no deca or cortisone shot...but I'm not as fucked up as my friend, and I got hit by a truck LOL


----------



## Viking

psych said:


> https://youtu.be/YWnPshEg1Dw



Facebook is a joke. All social media is the same. So far to the left and if you post anything logical based on facts about immigration or crime you are labelled far right and racist 

Looks like you have made a lot of progress recently. Is your coach local or someone we may have heard of?


----------



## psych

I train with an elitefts athlete.  I don't mention the name because of the website and I don't think they want that attention. Also work is so time-consuming and stressful that with intermittent fasting the gym and that is a block away from my house is just more convenient. And just doing a lot of machine work it's kind of being spoiled in a way, cuz I all I've ever done is freeway. Powerlifting power cleans squat bench deadlift all dumbbell work and now using machines it's nice to get a great pump and I just have to f*** it sit there


----------



## psych

so spent sunday being a carb up day.
Feel way better, gonna need a bigger cheat day.
Did chest and had a great pump
db incline 4x15,12,10,10
Smith incline 5x10 1 sec pause 1 inch above neck
Press super set close grip push up 3x15
DB tricep and rope dush down 4x15
Flys 5x15
EAT EAT EAT


----------



## psych

adding this too

[ame]https://youtu.be/mj8VpuLSkHY[/ame]


----------



## psych

[ame]https://youtu.be/5ELaUaXlJ4Q[/ame]
its fuckin cold.....leg day starts tomorrow. I got back to training legs evry week now. Wish me luck.


----------



## psych

Its fuckin cold
Did legs the other day nothing special nice pump
Did chest today, helped some kid bench after a group of guys were being dicks to him. High school kids are out of school cause of weather. As much as I respect gym time when the world is ending, you cant be a dick.
This skinny kid was just trying to work in and they kept blocking him.
So I walked over to a bench of some bigger guys getting done. Walked over, asked them if they are seeing the same shit I am. They say yeah so I wave the kid over and he got  like a free bench seminar and shit. 

Never beat the runt of a tiger litter, it still grows to be a tiger...


----------



## psych

Dodge for life
[ame]https://youtu.be/DXYF7IvKo1Q[/ame]


----------



## psych

Chest day.
Wsnt on call so had time to eat before gym. Had some aminos and sugar. 
Alot of stiff arm pull overs today.
chest row 15,12,10,8
lat row to nose 4x12
super sets 4x15-20
super sets 4x 8
super sets 3x20-failure
grip work
My workoutys still emphasize certain muscles because of benching. Thick upper lats are key, traps too in a shirt, and the long head in the tricep in the back of the arm, mostly around elbow. Thats lock out power.

debating to geta pizza or door dash wendys


----------



## aon1

psych said:


> Dodge for life
> https://youtu.be/DXYF7IvKo1Q




Lol...that had to suck when reality set in that they just fucked with a cop

I can only imagine the smile on the cops face when he got up to the window , you know it would be all he could do not to just laugh his ass off while asking for license and registration...


----------



## psych

https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/cnn-misidentifies-virginia-gov-ralph-190923851.html

just did 3 shifts.....24hr work day. GOING TO BED


----------



## psych

chest
lots of flys
repped 315 bench 5x10...still got it!
db press 4x15
cross over super set tricep pulls downs 5x15
front raise super set v bar push down 3x12

Fuckin love going to bob evans...cold winters bulking up for state meets...miss that shit. After being on a diet for so long I look at places I use to eat at, and I am full on 1/4 of what I use to eat. I'm also NO WHERE near as strong as I was. I'm not knocking any chubby cry babies who think i'm picking on them, so chill.


----------



## psych

backday
alot of rowing.....like alot.
so tired almost fell over in shower, eating and passing out.


----------



## psych

workin like crazy and a chest cold!!!!!
no gym....just eat shit sleep. And it's super fuckin cold...i miss being bigger.


----------



## psych

Ok so still no gym but chest cold getting better. Watching diet, but maybe having a hand full of nuts or a pop mid day. Super busy at work.

Next week start program over. In the mean time I downed like a whole box of cinnamon toast crunch last night......that fuckin vapor LOL helps with cough too. Not seein the down side....


----------



## psych

OK back at it
Chest
chest press
db press
cross overs
frondelt raise super pec dec
push ups super cable push down

pumped and feelin great!


----------



## squatster

psych said:


> workin like crazy and a chest cold!!!!!
> no gym....just eat shit sleep. And it's super fuckin cold...i miss being bigger.


I used to have 2 sweatshirtson at the beach - 90 deg. I would be cold - that was the year with tren hex


----------



## psych

ok had a chest day and had arms today.
got of work which was nuts on unit today.
more abs, more veins, muscles filling back up.
I hate planet fitness sometimes cause i often dont have enough weight for certain things like skull crushers, and i need spotters. But since i'm off doin meets, i dont give a fuck. I did some faggy tricep machine and got a good pump lol.


----------



## psych

I did shoulders. 24 sets doin in 30 minutes.
did heavy machien over head press and then a db combine with 10-25 lbs per different exercise. GREAT PUMP!
Went to butcher shop to get my groceries. Tar Tar with stuffed porkchops.
I LOVE ANIMALS SOOOO MUCH!!! 
Like I would never pet a chicken but I would eat it's legs....:wtf:


----------



## psych

did chest
work was intense last 30 minutes before report. 
did like half of it but got a great pump so i made every rep count. Its hard with the fast sometimes after a rough day cause that adrenaline drains me. 
But I like pushing my self...so i got it in. Got a few doubles and on calls coming up.


----------



## psych

Not bragging but i fucked so much this weekend i skipped leg day today....we are both sore.


----------



## squatster

psych said:


> Not bragging but i fucked so much this weekend i skipped leg day today....we are both sore.


Did ya knock her up?


----------



## psych

Fuck no! Not ruining my life with kids.
LOL
Did chest
bACK TO DE/speed BENCH CLUSTERS WITH GREY BANDS...FEELS GREAT


----------



## psych

DID BAck
i had a nice shouting match with some guy who illegally parked in the handicap spot. Wanted to smack this guy with my cane. I'm glad I wasnt hurting as much today when walking. I had back today. But I was pissed, and the front staff saw that shit. It was great every body got the fuck out of my way...much easier walking when I dont have to stop or move around people talking.

Alot of super sets, lot of lat work, finally back to repping stack on pec deck. That means nothing and i know it. But when i use to lift before power lifting that was my goal. When I was powerlifting the stack was my burn set....good old days

To you young guys that have their parent's cars or grand parent's car.....please do not use their handicap passes to park like a dick.


----------



## psych

[ame]https://youtu.be/ANlAncHPCLI[/ame]
sums it up


----------



## psych

[ame]https://youtu.be/ajXBF5UOM4g[/ame]
4:02 OMG


----------



## psych

[ame]https://youtu.be/odCQhAezB_Q[/ame]

Here we go...


----------



## psych

OK some actual training shit.
DId tempo bench yeserday. 5 SECONDS UP 5 SECONDS DOWN 225 FOR 4X12
Then a bunch of cross overs. Came home and ate steaks.

I'm not gonna lie...little sore today and kinda crabby.


----------



## squatster

psych said:


> OK some actual training shit.
> DId tempo bench yeserday. 5 SECONDS UP 5 SECONDS DOWN 225 FOR 4X12
> Then a bunch of cross overs. Came home and ate steaks.
> 
> I'm not gonna lie...little sore today and kinda crabby.



Crazy how a work out like that hurts - right?
I've been just doing high reps- sets up to 50.
I look good for 50 + years old and most of the time feel good


----------



## psych

Down more weight, getting stronger still

[ame]https://youtu.be/wsCbLSqz85s[/ame]


----------



## psych

[ame]https://youtu.be/gU6k5ypsN3s[/ame]


----------



## psych

ok i can see now why guys like being lean at the expense of strength and bulk. I love summer now LOL

these bitches are thirsty AF


----------



## psych

some one post for once.
can a person take hgh and hgh frag at the same time? Like in the same injection.


----------



## psych

thanks


----------

